# Anyone knowing what this could be?



## Bjorn (Sep 13, 2016)

I've had it for more than 20 years barely keeping it alive, but then I moved it to a cooler spot and this is its flower. Anyone seen something similar? Callosum x farrianum??


how to take a screen shot
leaf:


free image hosting


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think its a fairrie hybrid. More like callosum x multifloral, Paph Millmanii (callosum x philippinense) perhaps.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Agree with Milmanii. I had one plant of this with the same leaf pattern, grew vigorously but didn't flower, lost it after dividing.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, I agree, seems similar enough to be that one.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 24, 2016)

I agree.. here is mine from a blooming several years ago.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26186


----------

